# "WoW-Gedankengut" bezüglich "Skillungen" in HdRO - was ist eure Erfahrung damit?



## RubenPlinius (15. Januar 2010)

hallo leute

ich habe früher (noch zu classic zeiten) wow gespielt - was mich letztlich (mitunter) von diesem spiel abgebracht hat war, dass individualität - was skillungen anbelangt - total unerwünscht war
priester mussten heilig geskilled sein, ebenso wie paladine...krieger mussten schutz geskilled sein et cetera

was ich an hdro so liebe ist...richtig geraten: die community
es ist in der regel egal welche der 3 talent richtungen man verfolgt (denn gottseidank macht es auch nicht so einen riesen unterschied)
doch mir (hauptmann, 4 rot, 2 blau, 1 gelb) ist es nun immer öfter passiert, dass ich regelrecht angepöbelt worden bin, weil ich es mir "anmaße" mich für eine (zb) sammath gul gruppe zu melden, obwohl ich nicht hands of healing geskilled bin

und das ist mir, wie gesagt, nicht nur einmal passiert...(nochdazu auf belegaer xD)

der witz dabei ist ja, dass den (pardon wenn ich es so offen sage) vertrottelten ignoranten nicht einmal einfällt zu sagen "hey, könntest du, wenn du mit willst *bitte* auf HoH skillen"
vorgestern erst hat mich jemand gebeten ob ich umskille - klar, mach ich gerne...aber angepöbelt zu werden, nur weil man nicht dem mainstream folgt...das kannte ich nur von WoW

was ist eure erfahrung und meinung zu diesem thema?
mich würde es interessieren ob ich der einzige bin dem dieses schicksal widerfährt xD

salut=)


----------



## PaluppenPaul (15. Januar 2010)

Gibt halt überall solche Freaks,am besten vorher kurz bescheid sagen wenn dich jemand für eine gruppe laden will,das du grad auf schaden geskillt bist...und wenn dir jemand blöd kommt,lach ihn einfach aus,da muss man drüber stehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RubenPlinius (15. Januar 2010)

ausgelacht hab ich diese typen sowieso schon zuhauf xD aber das ist auch gar nicht gegenstand...
vielmehr interessiert mich ob ihr diese erfahrungen auch gemacht habt, oder ob ich letztlich nur pech mit den leuten hatte ^^

und es würde mich interessieren was ihr dazu denkt - "zwang" zu bestimmten skillungen, ja oder nein, pro und kontra etc.

das "wie umgehen" mit diesen spielern ist eh klar ^^

salut


----------



## Vetaro (15. Januar 2010)

*Betonung* auf bestimmte Skillungen: Ja. Besonders wenn es um Legacies geht, oder um offensichtliche Sachen wie "Ich bin grad noch auf Kriegsrede..."

Aber abgesehen davon scheint's hier eh nur um den Tonfall zu gehen. Und der erklärt sich doch von selbst.


----------



## Kobold (15. Januar 2010)

Ich fürchte, dies ist das Resultat des Leistungswahns.
Strahlen wie ein CASTOR-Transporter und Tschernobyl zusammen und maximal Skillkung ist minimum um ein bisschen was zu erreichen.

Man, waren das noch Zeiten, wo man durch Angmar ziehen konnte, und auch mit mittelmässiger Ausrüstung erfolgreich sein konnte.

@Vetaro - Du bist nicht Länger Herr von sechs Vierecken. Dank des neuen Forumlayouts.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vetaro (15. Januar 2010)

Habs für dich geändert


----------



## Styr74 (15. Januar 2010)

Nun ich selber spiele einen Wächter. Ich muss sagen dass mir noch nie niemand mit meiner Skillung gekommen ist oder gesagt hat Du hast dies und das nicht Du kommst net mit. Habe allerdings auch ne allerwelts Tank Skillung Gelb / Blau und da meckert keiner^^.
Wobei ich auch fast nur noch mit der Sippe gehe, einfach weils Spassiger ist. 
Aber auch Random habe ich überwiegend gute Erfahrungen gemacht (Vanyar).
Ansonsten die Vollpfosten auf Ignore und dann ist gut.


----------



## Ilunadin (15. Januar 2010)

Es ist ein Spiel und jeder sollte die für ihn persönlich angenehmste Skillung spielen.Zu meinen WoW-Zeiten habe ich z.B. grundsätzlich endlose Wut geskillt obwohl es absolut schwachsinnig war (dem Mainstreamgeplappere nach) Ich fands aber gut und habs gespielt.Wenn die Leute nicht ignorant sind und alles klappt passts doch.

Daher meine Antwort: Jeder sollte spielen wie er möchte !


----------



## PaluppenPaul (15. Januar 2010)

Nun,ein auf prügeln geskillter barde,sollte sich nun nicht gerade für eine schwierige 6er inze als mainhealer melden;-)


----------



## Dwarim (15. Januar 2010)

Naja das sind die Leute, denen es in WoW zu langweilig geworden ist und die es jetzt mit HdRo versuchen.

Zu deiner Frage: Auch ich erlebe in den letzten Wochen/Monaten immer häufiger solche Begegnungen und hoffe wirklich, dass diese Spieler wieder ganz schnell aus Mittelerde verschwinden.



So far,
Dwarim


----------



## JonesC (15. Januar 2010)

das passiert mal, aber die erfahrung macht es aus.

ich wurde auch schon höflich belehrt und das war auch gut so, denn ich habe eine standart Skillung die ich selten oder nur beim Wächter bzw Schildi ändere.

und die darüber meckern sind für mich klugscheisser und da kenne ich einen^^ der nicht mehr in unsere Sippe ist wegen seinem benehmen^^


----------



## xerkxes (16. Januar 2010)

HdRo spricht (immer mehr so scheint es mir) die selbe Zielgruppe wie WoW an, damit hat man auch die selben Individuen drin.


----------



## MelvinSmiley (16. Januar 2010)

Es ist in der Tat so, dass sich der allgemeine Umgangston in Lotro verschlechtert hat. Seien es Pöbeleien, oder stundenlanges völlig sinnfreies Geflame im (Vanyar)SNG. Keine Ahnung, woran das liegt, ich würde das aber nicht auf zuwandernde WOW´ler schieben. 
Zumindest ist es immer noch um Längen niveauvoller als zum Beispiel in AION.


P.S. Es gibt wirklich einen richtigen Mainstream, was die HM- Skillung anbelangt. 90% haben HH Skillung. Meiner hat 5 rot, 2 blau. Ich heile vielleicht etwas weniger, dafür aber öfter. Ein HM lebt auch von seinen Krits. Ich kann problemlos Aggro auf mich lenken, wenn das nötig ist und mehr Schaden heisst, die Mobs sind schneller down, heisst wiederum ich brauch weniger Heilung. Ist letzendlich in dem Fall Jacke wie Hose. Mir ist jedenfalls noch kein Barde oder Schildbruder in SG weggestorben.^^ Mit solchen Leuten, die auf ner bestimmten Skillung bestehen, wenns nicht wirklich sinnvoll ist, würd ich gar nicht mitgehen, da hast du eh selten Spass.


----------



## Ellrock (16. Januar 2010)

Es geht nicht gegen wow. Wow ist ein nette Spiel wo auch wie in allen Spielen nette Leute zu finden sind. Mit wow und die unerträgliche Blizzard Werbung im Fernseh sind allerdings Zielgruppen und Problemfälle angesprochen worden für wow und jetzt auch anderen mmos - die - einfach gesagt - nichts mit Community - Spielatmosphäre - Sozialverhalten am Hut haben. Sie gehen zum Beispiel auf den Rollenspielserver weil er mit B .. anfängt - ganz oben in der Liste steht und voll ist.

Diese Spieler wanderen von einem Spiel zum nächsten, von enem Addon zum nächsten und am liebsten geben sie mit viel Damage an - ihrer Ausrüstung und reden im Chat laufend geistigen Dünnsch..... von Optimierung - was sie alles schon solo gemacht haben und fallen bei der Gruppenbildung meist sofort "positiv " auf. Deshalb suche ich mir die Gruppen immer selber zusammen- sonst hat das keinen Sinn. 

Manche Spiele die nur PVP orientiert sind - sind von dieser Wanderbewegung dieser netten Mittspieler mehr als andere betroffen -daher findet man bei WAR , Aion und auf den wow pvp servern bei free2play spielen einen unverhältnismäßig hohen Prozentsatz dieser Niveaukiller. 

Hdro hat nun im letzten Monat das Problem gehabt - dass sie ien Addon rausgebracht haben. Damit sammeln sich entsprechend der Wanderbewegung halt ziemlich viele Spieler dort mit denen man schon im RL nichts zu tun haben will.

Aber das ist eine Zeiterscheinung. Sie werden weiterwanderen. Was bleibt ist allerdings das sinkene Niveau im Umgang mit einander - da immer ein paar( mehr ) bleiben.


----------



## Telkir (16. Januar 2010)

Die gleiche Diskussion kann man doch schon seit HdRO-Release beobachten. Aller paar Monate kommt ein "Wir sind die Guten, WoW sind die Bösen" auf. Dabei scheint ein Teil der Community nicht zu verstehen, dass man selbst aktiv gegen bestimmte Trends wirken kann und oftmals, leider unbewusst, ebenso negativen Einfluss dank elitärerem Gedankenguts auf die allgemeine Community hat. 

Ich wurde bisher weder in WoW noch WAR oder AoC, AC2, EQ2 und HdRO wirklich angemeckert, wenn ich gegen den Mainstream schwamm. Das liegt aber auch immer zu guten Stück daran, wie man sich selbst anderen gegenüber benimmt (was jetzt nicht heißen soll, dass du die Reaktion provoziert hast). Entweder hat man einen Grund, warum man etwas anderes macht und dann kann man es begründen oder man hat eine - wenn auch unfreundliche formulierte, Hilfe bekommen und sollte das Beste daraus ziehen.


----------



## Gromthar (16. Januar 2010)

Auch bei HdRO ist es wichtig in Instanzen homogene Gruppenzusammenstellungen zu haben. Dabei ist allerdings nicht nur die Klasse, sondern ebenso Skillungen und Erfahrung für den Erfolg entscheidend. Selbst WoW habe ich nicht annährend sooft über Skillung mit meinen Mitspielern gefachsimpelt wie in diesem Spiel. Das Schöne für mich war dabei stets die Umstellung der Skillung auf die Anforderungen der jeweiligen Instanz. Gerade da bot mir HdRO bisher stets viel Spielraum zur eigenständigen Optimierung meines Spielverhaltens. Für mich eine wirklich tolle Sache!

... und naturgemäßg gibt es an dieser Stelle einige Leute, die es gerne übertreiben - also anderen eine Skillung vorschreiben. Das ist oftmals nicht einmal böse gemeint, sondern dient meist lediglich dazu den Erfolg der Gruppe zu gewährleisten. Hinzu kommt das man bei HdRO zumeist offener anderen Spielern gegenüber ist, neue Leute schneller akzeptiert und sich öfter und eingehender unterstüzt. Per se ist dieses "Gedankengut" also nicht unbedingt verkehrt. Hast du eine nicht-08/15 Skillung, machst du einfach deinen Mitspielern klar das es auch auf diese Art großartig funktioniert. Auf Bele hatte ich damit noch nie Probleme.


Explizit zum Hauptmann: Als HM in einer 3er Instanz ohne Primärheiler (Barde/Runi jeweils auf Heilung) würde ich in einer Randomgruppe immer auf Heilung gehen und entsprechende Ausrüstung tragen (viel Schicksal/Wille/Krit), sonst aber immer mit 3-4 Roten herum rennen. Auch im Raid. Ein HM, der kaum Schaden macht, nur Überheilung produziert und die Primärheiler zur Arbeitslosigkeit verdonnert ist völlig überflüssig. Ich weiss zwar nicht was sich seit Düsterwald alles verändert hat, da ich derzeit keine Zeit für HdRO habe, aber zuvor bin ich mit meinem HM niemals mit HH herum gerannt, ausser es war zwingend erforderlich - wie gesagt reine Verschwendung. Ausreichend war dabei stets ein wirklich gutes HM-Zeichen mit verkürztem Schlachtruf auf ~20 sek, sowie mehr Heilung durch stimmlich basierte Fähigkeiten, den Schlachtruf selbst und mehr Punkte in Willenskraft um das primäre Heilziel noch besser schützen zu können. Dazu noch Schild der Dunedain als leg. Trait und fertig ist ein guter Supporter, der zur Not gerne der einen oder anderen Gegner an sich binden kann (Herrausforderung dank der roten Traits). Für mich war das stets das Optimum in 95% aller Fälle - und ausserdem macht es so am meisten Spaß.


Das Beste das man tun kann ist sich selbst ein wenig mit seiner Klasse zu beschäftigen - Spaß daran zu entwickeln was man alles machen kann und wie man sich selbst verbessert. Das trifft übrigens nicht nur auf das Spielen zu, sondern sollte in allen Lebenslagen angewendet werden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheFallenAngel999 (16. Januar 2010)

Ich finds interessant, ich spiel zwar kein HdRO weil mir dazu leider die Zeit fehlt (ich habe mir mal einen Account gemacht und das Grundspiel + Moria gekauft, und wolltre mal reinschauen, es ist echt sehr nett und schön gemacht, aber als mich WoW wieder zu interessieren begann und ich jetzt nach Patch 3.3 EQ und ICC sehen will habe ich überhaupt keien Zeit für HdRO.

 Nur bin ich froh, dass ich nicht zu Classic gespielt habe wegen der Skillungen, aber Schade wiederrum dass ich den alten Content nicht sah. Ich finds erlich gesagt schön wen die Leute im Spielen nicht immer der Masse mitschwimen und in WoW Spiel ich meien Schami IMMER auf Verstärker, und den Jäger als BM (hat schon mal einer gesgt ich soll umskillen, aber NEVER!)

 Weis nciht wie es in HdRO im höchstren Lvl aussieht, aber das ist das Los der vielen MMOs, wenn man mal das höchste Lvl erreicht hat und dann die Spieler nur noch eines tun: EQ farmen Erfolge erreichen etc.. Dann kommt dann dieser Leistungstrug wir "MÜSSEN" (wollen) was erreichen.

 In WoW führte das zu den schlimmsten AddOn was ich in WoW jetzt kenne: Gearscore: EQUIP ÜBER ALLES.... Wo ein Addon das EQ des Spieler zu einen bestimmten Wert errechnet. Und das ist leider auf manchen WoW Server schon Standard. Da gibts kein können mehr nur noch EQ wer das nicht hat wird nciht mitgenommen, oder du machst zu wenig DMG wirst du rausgeworfen... Seit froh dass ihr da noch nicht angekommen seit...

 Aber der Umgangston ändert sich immer und das kommt wenn das Spiel älter ist und man treotzdem im Spiel rumhängt nichts zu tun hat und nur auf eine Instanz wartet....


----------



## Bartholom (16. Januar 2010)

ich hatte als HM noch nie das bedürfnis heilende hände zu skillen, ich finde das unsinnig, ich laufe doch nicht mit eine riesigen waffe und schwerer rüstung herum um dann bei den stoffträgern im hintergrund zu stehen. wie der name schon sagt hat der wahre hauptmann "den angriff führen" auszurüsten! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich bin aber auch schon einige male kurz nach betreten einer instanz angemault worden wieso ich nicht heile, nach entsprechender auskunft dann entweder stummes entsetzen oder lautes nörgeln, wieso ich mich dann überhaupt gemeldet hätte usw. - die anzahl der leute die offenbar vorraussetzen dass ein HM genau so und nicht anders geskillt sein muss scheint doch recht gross zu sein.

andererseits ist das auch kaum ein wunder: zu angmar-zeiten war es völlig egal was man ausgerüstet hatte und was man für waffen benutzte, irgendwie hat es fast immer geklappt. seit moria aber besteht der druck unbedingt so oft und effektiv wie möglich hardmode-instanzen u. ä. zu grinden, und da macht die ausrüstung natürlich schon einen unterschied. das liegt aber nicht nur an den spielern sondern ist m. E. auch von den designern so gewollt, wer bestimmte instanzen und gegner mal erleben möchte wird eben genötigt etliche abende lang stupide münzen, abzeichen und sonstiges sammelgedöns zu erfarmen, dadurch legen natürlich die spieler insgesamt auch mehr wert auf die ausrüstung ihrer mitspieler. leider ...


----------



## Vetaro (16. Januar 2010)

Gearscore? AWESOME!

Bereits zur Ankündigung von Cataclysm habe ich folgende vorhersage über WoW gemacht: 
Es werden immer mehr Werte und Statistiken reduziert und entfernt. Wenn die damit nicht aufhören, gibt es in ein, zwei addons nur noch das Munchkin-System.
Kennt ihr nicht? Ist ganz einfach. Bei Munchkin hat man nur noch einen Wert. Seinen Level. Damit wir den nicht mit dem Levelup-Level verwirren, nennen wir ihn mal POWER-Level. Hat man einen höheren POWER-Level als der gegner, hat man gewonnen.

Es gibt keinen rüstungswert mehr, Stamina, Strength, Willpower... nur noch POWER-Level-Boni. Und alle wollen alles haben, was eine hohe Powerzahl hat.

Und Gearscore scheint ja genau das zu sein - auf einer Meta-Ebene zumindest. Klasse!


----------



## RubenPlinius (16. Januar 2010)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Gearscore? AWESOME!
> 
> Und Gearscore scheint ja genau das zu sein - auf einer Meta-Ebene zumindest. Klasse!



ist das zynisch gemeint?

für wow scheint es das richtige zu sein, denn die haben die mentalität...
aber zu hdro passt eine gearscore-mentalität so sehr wie micropayment oder die "(world-)first-kill" mentalität wie man sie von wow gilden kennt...

so sehr man in hdro auch öfter nun auf "exoten" (im gesellschaftlichen umgang) trifft...die grundmentalität ist im moment noch sehr gut...

gearscore...das graust mir bei dem gedanken...ich fand das strahlensystem schon schlimm genug...

salut


----------



## Danketo (16. Januar 2010)

DUAAALSPEECCC 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RubenPlinius (16. Januar 2010)

Danketo schrieb:


> DUAAALSPEECCC
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



mir schwarmt übles 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



natürlich gibt es, gerade in den 3er instanzen für die jeweilige situation die jeweils beste skillung...
aber dagegen sage ich auch nichts - das gehört dazu, wenn man seine klasse "meistern" will...
aber ich habe was gegen das denken, dass eine klasse nur "eine aufgabe" besitzt...
zb in einer 6er gruppe hat ein hauptmann oft nur die aufgabe zu supporten...sprich eine laufende buff maschiene und in den weg werfen wenns spaßig wird...kein grund auf heilende hände zu gehen

ich persönlich finde die mischung der gegenwärtigen situation bedenklich:
- das schubladen denken
 jede klasse besitzt in der wahrnehmung mancher spieler nur eine einzige aufgabe und diese gilt es immer und ohne ausnahme zu erfüllen - wenn alle sagen, dass zb die "rote" skillung für XY optimal ist, so muss sie immer getragen werden
- der umgangston
 man kann alles sagen, jede bitte zum umskillen vorbringen, wenn der ton passt

während der erste punkt ein zeichen von kleingeist ist, was vorkommen kann, so ist zweiteres ein zeichen von sozialer ungebildetheit
und diese beiden in kombo sind wirklich ätzend...

salut


----------



## Theosch/Ronnvomfels  (16. Januar 2010)

PaluppenPaul schrieb:


> Nun,ein auf prügeln geskillter barde,sollte sich nun nicht gerade für eine schwierige 6er inze als mainhealer melden;-)



Weiß gar nicht auf was ich geskilt war und bin. Aber in den 3 ersten Monaten von HDRO suchte Nachts mal ne Fornostgruppe nen Barden ab 38 oder 36. Da meiner erst 34 war hab ich auch nicht drauf geantwortet. Nach über ner Stunde haben die mich dann überredet (wirst zwar oft sterben) mitzugehn. Wir sind oft am Limit gewesen und ohne viele Tode durchgekommen. Heute wäre so eine Tour nicht mehr.

zum TE: MMO entwickeln sich, HDRO in Richtung von WOW. Entscheidend ist, daß die besonderen Eigenheiten von HDRO bleiben und es nicht die Entwicklung zum momentanen Stand in WoW is, sondern zu einem eher vor der Scherbenwelt. Damit werden vorzugsweise inaktive WoW-Spieler, weil mit dem heutigen Stand unzufrieden animiert HDRO zu spielen. Das zieht natürlich auch Änderungen im durchschnittlichen Verhalten der Community und das vermehrte Autauchen dieser "Buchhalter" mit sich.


----------



## Assor (16. Januar 2010)

Okay, einfach alles auf WoW beziehen.

"Straßendemonstrationen in Berlin - die Regierung progresst einfach zu wenig in den Hardmodes und hält sich mit alten Content abfarmen über Wasser"


----------



## Nexilein (16. Januar 2010)

Ich glaube das ist ein generelles MMO Problem. Anfangs hat man eine begeisterte und recht homogene Community der die Spielatmosphäre gefällt, und die ist kurz nach dem Release in der Regel nunmal recht "laihenhaft".
Mit der Zeit verbreitet sich das Wissen über die Spielmechanik aber und wird zum Grundwissen für alle Spieler; und plötzlich wird die "ideale Skillung" zur Pflicht, und wer mit anderen Sockelsteinen 0,5% mehr DpS fahren könnte zum Noob.

Es ist aber schon beachtlich, dass heute bei WoW ein Schwierigkeitsgrad wie früher gefordert wird, und keiner auf die Idee kommt manche Dinge etwas lockerer zu sehen und eben nicht alles bis in's kleinste Detail zu tunen.

Ich wünsche der HDRO Community auf jeden Fall das sie möglichst lange so entspannt bleibt wie ich sie kennengelernt habe.

Viele Grüße von einem Buchhalter

("Buchhalter" ist wirklich eine Klasse Bezeichnung für uns WoWler; nicht übermäßig abwertend und trotzdem sehr prägnant; thx Theosch)


----------



## Squizzel (16. Januar 2010)

Danketo schrieb:


> DUAAALSPEECCC
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Tolle Idee! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Romerus (17. Januar 2010)

Also ich zocke WoW seit einem jahr(habs kurz vor Wrath of the Lich King begonnen zu spielen) und der zeit habe ich 2 80er charakter und unzählige twinks sowohl auf horde und allianz seite.

HdRO hab ich mal probiert aber hatte keine lust mher wegen dem dummen grund das keiner bekannter von mir das spiel zockte und ich halt mehr gebraucht habe es zu erforschen.

Aber zum thread,
Ich habe bei WoW bemerkt das sich zuviele der sogenannten "kiddies" auf PvP servern befinden und den ganzen spaß versauen den man am spielen haben sollte.Und das bei beiden fraktionen.Ich persöhnlich habe erst vor ca 2 monaten eine Gilde gefunden wo ich mit den anderen mitgliedern "normal" reden kann(spiele aktiv auf einem pvp server) und wo mir keiner vorwürfe macht wegen meiner skillung,meiner verzauberungen,meiner sockel usw solange ich meiner teil der arbeite erfülle(das einzige was ich mache ist ab und zu raiden mit der gilde) und ich bin ein Hexenmeister.

Also leute nicht den geist aufgeben,kopf hoch, es gibt ja sicher noch genug gute und nette leute mit dem man normal reden und angenehm die zeit in Instanzen verbringen kann.

Die Spielverderber gab es immer und wird es immer geben.

Mfg Romerus(Mensch, Hexenmeister ,)


----------



## Vetaro (17. Januar 2010)

Romerus schrieb:


> Also leute nicht den geist aufgeben,kopf hoch, es gibt ja sicher noch genug gute und nette leute mit dem man normal reden und angenehm die zeit in Instanzen verbringen kann.


----------



## Gerossi (17. Januar 2010)

Naja, ich bin als Hauptmann auch auf "Heilende Hände" geskilled.... wenn auch nicht mit typischer Ausrüstung daür...

Ich kann so, zumindest nach meiner Meinung nach, das beste für die meisten Gruppenzusammenstellungen rausholen...

Aber wenn du "deine Skillung" behauptest, dass heist du begründest falls dich jemand darauf anspricht, deine Skilllung und du zeigst das diese auch seine Stärken hat, dann sollte es bei den meisten (leider nicht allen!) Mitspielern keine Probleme aufzeigen...

Ich hasse es sowieso allgemein wenn Mitspieler auf irgendwelche Skillungen und Taktiken festgefahren sind, da oft Situationen auch auf andere Möglichkeiten zu meistern sind.

Es kommt letztendlich darauf wie du deine Klasse und Skillung im Gruppenspiel effektiv einsetzen kannst oder einfach allgemein deine Klasse beherrschst.

PS: Aber wirklich angepöbelt wurde ich noch nie... wenn dann wurde ich gefragt warum ich dies oder das ausgerüstet/geskilled habe. Aber wenn man seine Klasse beherrscht und auch begründen kann warum man xy ausgerüstet/geskilled hat, stößt man normalerweise auf keine Probleme.


----------



## Norei (17. Januar 2010)

Dadurch, dass HdRO neben WoW das einzige große und gute PvE-Spiel ist (mit Abstrichen noch AoC), kommen viele, die WoW aus welchen Gründen auch immer satt haben, zu HdRO. Damit hält auch immer mehr simples WoW-Denken Einzug. 
Meine Empfehlung: Ignorieren und neue Sippe suchen. Und das eigene Verhalten untersuchen. In einer 3er Instanz mit Jäger und Kundigem sind die Heilfähigkeiten eine HM überlebenswichtig. In einer 6er mit Barde und Runenbewahrer nicht.


----------



## dd2ren (17. Januar 2010)

Dwarim schrieb:


> Naja das sind die Leute, denen es in WoW zu langweilig geworden ist und die es jetzt mit HdRo versuchen.
> 
> Zu deiner Frage: Auch ich erlebe in den letzten Wochen/Monaten immer häufiger solche Begegnungen und hoffe wirklich, dass diese Spieler wieder ganz schnell aus Mittelerde verschwinden.
> 
> ...



Oh ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Seit Moria gehts da stark abwärts. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Ich habe sogar in meinem Sippenwerbespruch drin das wir keine Ex-WoW ér aufnehmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich gebe ein großes Fest in Bree wenn die Honks endlich wieder abhauen oder mal merken das hier alles bißchen anders läuft als in WoW . Die Standard-Meinung der Typen ist ja alles unter 65 interessiert mich nicht ich will so schnell wie möglich zum End-Content ( hatte selbst so einen kurz in der Sippe bis mein Kick kam) Raiden hier raiden da und der wunderschöne Rest von Mittelerde ist ja sowieso Schrott 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


kann man nur hoffen das es bald wieder besser wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Squizzel (17. Januar 2010)

Norei schrieb:


> Dadurch, dass HdRO neben WoW das einzige große und gute PvE-Spiel ist (mit Abstrichen noch AoC)



Was ist mit Aion, Linage 2 und EVE? Allesamt größer als HdRO und mit ausgeprägten PvE Aspekten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Norei (17. Januar 2010)

Squizzel schrieb:


> Was ist mit Aion, Linage 2 und EVE? Allesamt größer als HdRO und mit ausgeprägten PvE Aspekten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wenn du mit PvE Player vs. Enemy meinst, hast du recht. Aber ein Endgame, in dem es primär um Dungeons und Raids geht, sehe ich in keinem der Spiele. Das sind für mich PvP-Spiele (bzw. PvG - Player vs. Grind), die PvE für den Levelbereich haben, aber da auch teilweise später mehr als Alibi.


----------



## Azerak (17. Januar 2010)

dd2ren schrieb:


> Ich habe sogar in meinem Sippenwerbespruch drin das wir keine Ex-WoW ér aufnehmen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Also mal im Ernst. Ein Stützpfeiler deiner Sippe ist also Intoleranz? Das macht dich in keinster Weise besser als die Leute worum es in diesem Thread geht. 
Es geht in diesem Thread um die anwachsende Zahl von Leuten die sich anderen gegenüber unverschämt verhalten.
Das Beispiel was der TE hier einbringt ist die Intoleranz der Leute gegenüber anderen die nicht dem Mainstream folgen. Hoppla - du benimmst dich ja auch so! 

Ich würde da nicht so Stolz drauf sein. 


BTT: Im Allgemeinen habe ich nur beobachten können dass es immer mehr Leute gibt die krampfhaft anderen Erze klauen wollen.
Besonders bei den HM's fällt es auf weil sie ein ziemlich dreißtes Verhalten an den tag legen im Bereich 20-38 (Levle gerade einen Twink hoch). Ich bekämpfe fröhlich einen Warg neben einem Vorkommen und da kommen die mit ihrem Geschwindigkeitsschub angerannt und klauen es. (Soll nicht heißen dass es bei HM's mehr passiert aber dieses Verhalten: "Oh, so schnell wie möglich hinlaufen und fix klauen" fällt ziemlich schnell auf und kommt dermaßen lächerlich rüber hihi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Aber ansonsten hält es sich in Grenzen. 


Das wars so weit von mir - viel Spaß noch in Mittelwerde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FaultierXXL (17. Januar 2010)

Also ich renn mit meinem Hauptmann eigentlich IMMER auf HH rum (auch im PvP) weil ich so einfach am besten spielen kann... Beim leveln war ich auf Kriegsmeister und es war ganz nett, aber HH ist glaub ich mal einfach DIE Skillung für mich. Ich kann den Barden in den schweren Raids super unter die Arme greifen, und mit fehlendem Schaden hatt ich bisher nie ein Problem gehabt, ich kann in den Etten teilweise sehr sehr viel besser heilen las die Barden oder Runis, da niemand auf den HM mit 8k Moral und ner schweren Rüssi geht sondern lieber auf die kleinen Barden die ja ehh immer Firsttarget sind. Solo änder ich ein zwei Traits und schon bin ich so gut wie unbesiegbar... Grade seit Düsterwald ist der HM in seiner Heilung so hochgepowert worden, dass ich mich manchmal frage ob die HM's wenns so weitergeht bald Barden und Runis ablösen sollen. (meine Skillung 5Blau 2Gelb) Hab auch mal irgendwo im Internet was gefunden zu dem neuen Legacie Wert: Taktische Heilung, bei dem anscheinend mit jedem Rang die Heilung um 1,22% verbessert werden soll. 

Das Problem mit der Skillung hatte ich bisher nur ein paar mal als ich keinen Eidbrecher bei Schildi ausgerüstet hatte, aber ich hatte am Ende das tolle Glück, dass der Barde in unserer Grp umgekippt ist und ich dann Heiler war und wir haben das Vieh dann weggehauen und danach hat sich niemand mehr beschwert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also, lass dir von NIEMANDEM in die Skillung quatschen, weil jeder so am besten spielt wie er will.


----------



## dd2ren (17. Januar 2010)

Azerak schrieb:


> Also mal im Ernst. Ein Stützpfeiler deiner Sippe ist also Intoleranz? Das macht dich in keinster Weise besser als die Leute worum es in diesem Thread geht.
> Es geht in diesem Thread um die anwachsende Zahl von Leuten die sich anderen gegenüber unverschämt verhalten.
> Das Beispiel was der TE hier einbringt ist die Intoleranz der Leute gegenüber anderen die nicht dem Mainstream folgen. Hoppla - du benimmst dich ja auch so!



nach dem 15. Spieler von WoW haben ALLE bei uns keinen Bock mehr darauf, das hat  nichts mit intoleranz zu tun sondern die leute wollen sich bei ihrem hobby einfach nicht mehr ärgern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



jedem dieser spieler ging es nur um items und wie man schnell leveln kann , sowas wollen wir eben nicht


----------



## Vetaro (17. Januar 2010)

Hab grad eben drei türken gesehen die mich angepöbelt haben.
Türken sind alle doof.


----------



## Squizzel (19. Januar 2010)

Irgendwie liegt dieses Anti-WoW-Gehabe immer wie ein dunkler Schatten auf der Aussage, dass Lotro eine erwachsene und reife Community hat.


----------



## Sortus (19. Januar 2010)

Squizzel schrieb:


> Irgendwie liegt dieses Anti-WoW-Gehabe immer wie ein dunkler Schatten auf der Aussage, dass Lotro eine erwachsene und reife Community hat.



Das ist die (meiner Meinung nach unbegründete) Arroganz der Lotro-Spieler(bin auch einer). Habe zu diesem Thema heute erst im wow-Forum meinen Dampf abgelassen. Nicht weil es an wow liegt, nein, an der sozialen Inkompetenz der Spieler. Dort ging es um irgendeine erweiterung wo man alle statistiken seines Char unfreiwillig allen offenbart. so wie ich es verstanden habe. 

In lotro habe ich bisher immer das Glück gehabt tolerante und freundliche Menschen zu treffen. Ich wurde nich nie verbal angegriffen oder ausgegrenzt. Eine Instanz mal nicht zu schaffen, war nie ein Weltuntergang. Aber ich muss auch gestehen, ich habe nie im hohen Levelbereich mitgewirkt. Ich hoffe dort trifft mich nicht die "Elite-Keule", auf solche Menschen kann ich meist garnicht... Diese Typen dämpfen gewaltig den Spielspaß. Das ist auch einer der Gründe warum ich nie wieder wow Anfangen würde... Die hatz nach den Maximum kann ich in der Digitalen Welt nicht verstehen. Spiel bleibt Spiel.

Ich speile auf Belegirgendwas dem Rollenspielserver, weiß leider nicht wie es auf anderen Servern ist. Aber hier wachsen noch bunte Blumen und plauschen macht Spaß... Rollenspiel wird auch gemacht, es aber nicht übertrieben, wenn man keine Lust drauf hat. Deswegen kann ich nur positives sagen, mich hat bisher nie jemand wegen meiner Ausrüstung oder meiner Fähigkeiten angeraunzt.

So dann... Habt Spaß und mehret euch (dafür müsst ihr euch ausloggen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

), nehmt das Spielen nicht so ernst.. es gibt nämlich in wirklichkeit keine Welt zu retten ;P (ausser vielleicht die eigene, aber das ist nun ein anderes Thema)


----------



## Squizzel (19. Januar 2010)

Sortus schrieb:


> Das ist die (meiner Meinung nach unbegründete) Arroganz der Lotro-Spieler(bin auch einer).



Das ist leider ein Phänomen, dass meiner Meinung nach in Lotro verbreiteter ist, als das angeprangerte asoziale Verhalten in WoW. Den Genreprimus habe ich zwar vor kurzem aufgegeben, aber trotzdem kann ich behaupten, dass der Unterschied nicht in der Com liegt, sondern am Spiel. Wenn sich in WoW deine Gilde auflöst und du nicht die Zeit hast, etwas neues aufzubauen oder als Neuanwärter irgendwo einzusteigen, dann macht dieses Spiel einfach kein Spaß (bei mir der Fall). In Lotro kannst du ein halbes Jahr Pause machen, neu einsteigen und hast an sich nichts "verloren". Der Anschluss findet sich schneller, weil die Ansprüche nicht so hoch und die Zeitintervalle zwischen dem Itemverfall länger ist. Und wenn du doch kein Bock auf Instanzen oder Raids hast, dann kannst du den Abend auch einfach mit "Rumtüddeln" verbringen und trotzdem Spaß haben.

Ich bin ganz schon abgedriftet vom Thema nicht war? Ach ja um den Rahmen komplett zu sprengen: spiele seit einigen Tagen als Zweitspiel Eve 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sortus (19. Januar 2010)

Squizzel schrieb:


> Und wenn du doch kein Bock auf Instanzen oder Raids hast, dann kannst du den Abend auch einfach mit "Rumtüddeln" verbringen und trotzdem Spaß haben.
> 
> Ich bin ganz schon abgedriftet vom Thema nicht war? Ach ja um den Rahmen komplett zu sprengen: spiele seit einigen Tagen als Zweitspiel Eve
> 
> ...



stimmt das nahm mir bisher noch keiner Übel, nicht selten geselt sich noch jemand dazu.


----------



## Theosch/Ronnvomfels  (19. Januar 2010)

Squizzel schrieb:


> Irgendwie liegt dieses Anti-WoW-Gehabe immer wie ein dunkler Schatten auf der Aussage, dass Lotro eine erwachsene und reife Community hat.


Ich formulier das mal so:
In DAoC haben nach ca. 15 Monaten (ca. 2004) die Buchhalter das Spiel per Ausrüstung und bewustem lagprovozieren so perfektioniert, daß es Spielern mit normalen Spielzeiten nicht mehr möglich war im Endgame mitzumischen. Sie haben allerdings auch noch über die ganzen CS-Kiddies geschimpft, weil diese dem ganzen die Krone des Solosuicidens aufgesetzt haben. In der Zwischenzeit is die Community gesundgeschrumpft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


In WoW gab es in den ersten 2 Jahren viel Spielraum für Spieler mit normalen Spielzeiten (ca. 2007). Ab dann dominierten die Buchhalter mit ihrem Perfektionismus. Im ganzen letzten Jahr wird jedoch wieder über das CS-Kiddi-Verhalten geschimpft. Wobei man beachten muß, daß inzwischen die damaligen CS-Suicider in DAoC die heutigen Buchhalter in WoW sind und die neuen eben jungendlich frischen Geister mit der gleichen Unbekümmertheit im sozialen Verhalten wie die damaligen CS-ler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Man muß aber auch beachten, daß die schon im Start von WOW hohen Unterschiede zwischen den einzelnen Sets perfektes Ausrüsten stark gefördert hat und sich immer mehr als Pferdefuß erweist. Und Wow muß nóch gesundschrumpfen.
HDRO erwies sich im Start weniger interessant für ausrüstungsorientiertes perfektioniertes Spiel. Das ist jetzt nicht mehr gegeben und die Buchhlater drücken zwangsweise rein.
Ich könnte jetzt noch nen Satz zu schreiben, warum AoC und Warhammer möglicherweise nicht wie erwartet von der Community angenommen wurden.
Beachtenswert find ich, daß Everquest 1 + 2 trotz der Nähe an WoW (Ausrüstungsorientiertes Instanzen-PVE) diesem Zyklus offenabr nicht unterliegen.

Und ganz lustig finde ich, daß die hohe Eigenbewertung der Buchhalter darauf beruht, daß sie Ausrüstung verwenden, welche weniger gutes Spiel übertüncht und ausserdem einige Rechenfehler existieren. Das is wie im richtigen Leben mit den Politikern und so, gleiche Rethorik is in der Community wichtiger als die Wahrheit.


----------



## Thoriumobi (19. Januar 2010)

Einfach weniger über einen Kamm scheren. Bin auch WoW Spieler, aber passe nicht in das Bild, das hier vom "typischen WoW-Zocker" gezeichnet wird.

Natürlich entsteht sowas eher aus Fanrivalität, sowas gibts bei jedem Hobby, aber dennoch haftet solchem Verhalten immer auch ein Hauch von Rassismus an, rein von der Art darüber zu denken her. "Die alle dumm böse, wir alle toll und nett." Wir reden über Menschen, die Spiele süielen, da wäre solch eine Rechnung etwas ZU einfach.


----------



## Sortus (19. Januar 2010)

Thoriumobi schrieb:


> Einfach weniger über einen Kamm scheren. Bin auch WoW Spieler, aber passe nicht in das Bild, das hier vom "typischen WoW-Zocker" gezeichnet wird.
> 
> Natürlich entsteht sowas eher aus Fanrivalität, sowas gibts bei jedem Hobby, aber dennoch haftet solchem Verhalten immer auch ein Hauch von Rassismus an, rein von der Art darüber zu denken her. "Die alle dumm böse, wir alle toll und nett." Wir reden über Menschen, die Spiele süielen, da wäre solch eine Rechnung etwas ZU einfach.



Das liegt wohl an den Erfahrungswerten der Spieler. Ich habe diese Erfahrung zum Beispiel häufiger in WoW gemacht.
Was hat das mit Rassismus zu tun? Informiere dich bitte im Vorhinein ob ein Wort passt oder nicht... Aber um auf deinen "Grundgedanken" einzugehen, ein Stereotyp bildet sich meist aus Erfahrungswerten aus vergangenen Tagen und von "hörensagen". Es kann sein das die Community im Grunde anders ist, aber das glaube ich nicht wirklich... Zumindest jene die am lautesten Tönen passen ziemlich genau in mein Bild. Ich bin auch im wow Forum ein wenig unterwegs... also ich weiß wovon ich Spreche. 

Und das Lotro Spieler etwas arrogant sind, das haben wir hier schon selbst festgestellt... Streng nach Freuds Selbstanalyse ;P (ich hab keine Ahnung ob Freud sowas entwickelt hat, soll nur ein witziger Kommentar sein ;P)


----------



## Füchtella (19. Januar 2010)

Hallo!

Es ist ja interessant zu sehen, wie einfach manche hier versuchen, ein Problem durch etwas komplett externes wie WoW zu erklären.
Ich kenne etliche (nette) WoWler, und viele kommen gerade zu HdRO weil ihnen der Umgangston in der Community hier deutlich besser gefällt.
Ich habe eigentlich wenig Sorge, dass die hier irgendwelche WoW-typischen "Unsitten" einführen.

Das eigentliche Problem ist, glaube ich, auch ein anderes.

Zuerst sollte man Zwei Aspekte getrennt betrachten:
1. Den Wunsch, mit "ihre Klasse beherrschenden" Mitspielern loszuziehen.
2. Den Tonfall, bzw die Art, wie man diesem Wunsch Nachdruck verleiht.

Zu 2)
Da kommen wir sicher am ehesten alle auf einen Nenner:
Ansprachen wie "Ey du noob skill ma um sonst kick" sind indiskutabel.
Auch könnte man die Frage nach Skillung umgehen, indem man einen Mitspieler einfach konkret fragt:
"Kannst du uns durch Instanz sopundso im Hardmode heilen? Traust du dir das zu?"
Damit beleidigt oder bevormundet man niemand, aber man bekommt meist eine ehrliche Antwort wie "Ja, habe das schon mal gemacht" oder "Bin unsicher, ob ich das schaffe".
Dann kann man weitersehen.

Zu 1)
Manch einer mag dieses "abschätzen, wie tauglich jemand ist" anhand irgendwelcher Werte generell doof finden.
Andererseits muss man bedenken, dass die Ansprüche an Instanzspiel sehr unterschiedlich sind.
Der eine will vielleicht "einfach nur mal rein und gucken wie weit man kommt", der andere hat nur noch ne knappe Stunde Zeit, und will "möglichst schnell und wipefrei durch".
Beides ist ok und verständlich.
Und deshalb muss man auch klären, ob das passt.

Was das "Werte begutachten" angeht - ganz egal, ob es nun Traits, Ausrüstung, Skillung oder, wie in WoW, DPS oder Itemlevel, oder Erfolgsscore ;-)
Ich denke,das ist vor allem in anonymen Zufallsgruppen üblich.
Wenn ich in meiner Sippe Mitspieler suche, ists owas unnötig. Denn ich kenne die Leute, und weiß, was sie können, und was nicht. Ist übrigens in WoW genauso. Im zweifel wird - offen - kurz besprochen, ob man es in dieser oder jener Gruppenzusammenstellung schafft, und dann geht es los.
Ich käme  nicht auf die Idee, in einem Umfeld aus Freunden und Bekannten nach Traits zu schauen.
In Zufallsgruppen kommen Leute wohl eher in Versuchung, das zu tun.
Und zwar aus dem in 1) genannten Grund: Weil man bestimmte Ziele hat. Weil man die Leute halt nicht kennt, nicht weiß, was sie können und was nicht. In solchen Situationen greifen Menschen halt gerne zu Strohhalmen. Und die heißen ab und zu eben Traits, Itemlevel oder DPS oder wie auch immer.
Aussagen überd ie tatsächlichen Fähigkeiten eines Spielers tut das  meiner Ansicht nach nicht viel.
Aber wenn man sonst nix hat an Infos - nimmt man vermutlich einfach das.

Das Problem hat meiner Meinung nach wenig mit WoW, und viel mit und zu tun. Jeder kann mithelfen, den Umgang hier wieder netter zu gestalten.
Ab und zu hilft auch mal etwas Konsequenz:
Wenn jemand nach einladen in die Gruppe als erstes über meine Traits meckert, kann ich auch einfach wieder gehen.

mfg


----------



## Sortus (19. Januar 2010)

schöne "Analyse" kannst du die auch belegen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nein nur Spaß, kann dir da im Grunde recht geben... es mangelt halt oft, vor allem bei jungen Spielern, am Umgangston. Und niemanden wird davon sterben, auch mal Rücksicht auf andere nehmen zu müssen, oder im zweifelsfall einfach einen Gruppenplatz frezugeben, je nach Situation... Wichtig ist halt nur es nicht zu übertreiben und unerfahrene Spieler auszugrenzen oer gar unfleglich zu behandeln.

Ich hab das selbst mal erfahren, habe einen Barden in ner INstanz gespielt,.. alle haben erst gejammert, dass er auf Schaden geskillt ist. Im Nachhinein stellte sich raus, dass dies garnicht so schlecht war, denn wenn Not am Mann war, hab ich umgeschaltet und den Heiler geheilt ;P Die Leute sollen sich auch mal wieder auf ein Abenteuer einlassen... nicht alles muss glatt laufen. Sonst hätten Frodo und Sam nun kein Kind.

So long, ich wünsche euch einen angenehmen Aufenthalt in Mittelerde.


----------



## Wenya01 (20. Januar 2010)

@ dd2ren : Bitte nicht alle "Ex-WOW-Spieler in einen Topf werfen !

Ich selbst habe einen WOW Account und seit einem Jahr einen HDRO Account, dieser war zwischendruch inaktiv, nun seit zwei Monaten wieder mit aktiv. Da mir selbst die Entwicklung in WOW nicht gefällt, mir die ÜberImbaMegaChars völlig gegen den Strich gehen, werde ich WOW nun entgültig einstellen. In HDRO wurde ich bisher noch nie blöde angemacht, egal welche Anfängerfrage ich auch immer gestellt habe.

Bisher habe ich immer genauso entspannte nette Menschen gefunden, wie ich auch selbt gerne bin. Mir ist in HDRO völlig egal welches Level ich habe, sogar ob ich wann einen Level-Up schaffe oder nicht.
Es ist einfach viel zu schön dort rumzulaufen und alles zu erkunden. Und so empfinde ich auch die Spieler auf die ich bisher getroffen bin. Auch habe ich noch keinen gesehen, der jemanden angemacht hat, weil er wie geskillt ist. Ok wir sind alle im unteren Levelbereich aber ich hoffe inständig das es so bleibt. Ich habe noch fast keine Ahnung von HDRO, zumindest komme ich mir so vor, es ist so komplexx und es gibt so viele Möglichkeiten, das ich bestimmt noch ewig brauchen werde um alles zu erfahren, aber genau das reizt mich. 

Für alle WOWler hier, die denken, ich gehe mal eben zu HDRO und zocke mal schnell XY hoch damit ich den Endcontent sehen kann, kann ich nur sagen, lasst es... Ihr bereitet Euch und Uns keine FREUDE damit. Ich denke wenn HDRO so bleiben soll wie es ist, sollten alle etwas dazu beitragen. Z.B. gebt den unfreundlichen Spielern keine Chance dazu. Zeigt ihnen das sie unerwünscht sind. Fühlen sie sich nicht wohl, gehen sie auch wieder. 

Die Community ist, nach meinem Empfinden, wirklich um längen freundlicher und umgänglicher. Und genau daraus muss man selbst dann seine konsequenzen ziehen.

Ich freue mich über Mittelerde, seine Geheimnisse, seine Spannung und seine Leute. 

LG
Wenya


----------



## Sortus (20. Januar 2010)

Ich glaube es liegt auch daran, dass die Community den Spielern hier mehr am Herzen liegt,
ja wir sind altklug und moralapostel.. aber nur deswegen, denke ich, verbreitet sich dieses negative Klima hier auch nicht so.

Ich freue mich über deine Einschätzung und hoffe du fügst dich gut ins Klima ein...


----------



## OldboyX (20. Januar 2010)

Theosch/Ronnvomfels schrieb:


> Ich formulier das mal so:
> In DAoC haben nach ca. 15 Monaten (ca. 2004) die Buchhalter das Spiel per Ausrüstung und bewustem lagprovozieren so perfektioniert, daß es Spielern mit normalen Spielzeiten nicht mehr möglich war im Endgame mitzumischen. Sie haben allerdings auch noch über die ganzen CS-Kiddies geschimpft, weil diese dem ganzen die Krone des Solosuicidens aufgesetzt haben. In der Zwischenzeit is die Community gesundgeschrumpft
> 
> 
> ...




Klingt sehr plausibel und sehe ich fast genauso. Leider bin ich während meiner WoW-Zeit zugegebenermaßen auch sehr "buchhalterisch" geworden (ganz besonders als ich geraidet habe), was ich aber nicht so als grundlegend schlecht ansehe. Seine Ausrüstung/Skillung/Sockelung/Rotation usw. zu perfektionieren um möglichst viel aus seinem Charakter herauszuholen hat seinen ganz eigenen Reiz und macht mir nach wie vor Spaß. Die Aussage, dass damit automatisch eine bestimmte soziale Verhaltensweise einhergeht halte ich für stark überzogen. Das trifft - wie so oft - sicherlich nicht auf alle zu und mir hat es in WoW unter anderem auch unheimlich viel Spaß gemacht sich über Skillungen/Equip/usw. auszutauschen und andere Skillungen auszuprobieren als andere im Raid (der selben Klasse) um zu sehen wie man abschneidet (was von den anderen meist auch mit Interesse begrüßt wurde).

Dafür, dass die Community bei Everquest anders finde ich folgende Erklärung plausibel:
Everquest 2 und besonders Everquest 1 haben eine sehr steile Lernkurve von Beginn an. Außerdem sind beide Spiele viel langfristiger orientiert (alles kurzlebige, konsequenzarme, schnell "ersetzbare" fördert asoziales Verhalten). Die Spiele haben eine Fülle von Rassen und Klassen und sind einfach komplexer (WoW mag zwar im im Endgamebereich der Top 5% noch schwieriger sein, aber dafür ist es für ca. 80% DEUTLICH simpler und einfacher als EQ1 und 2).


----------



## Füchtella (20. Januar 2010)

Huhu!



OldboyX schrieb:


> Leider bin ich während meiner WoW-Zeit zugegebenermaßen auch sehr "buchhalterisch" geworden (ganz besonders als ich geraidet habe), was ich aber nicht so als grundlegend schlecht ansehe. Seine Ausrüstung/Skillung/Sockelung/Rotation usw. zu perfektionieren um möglichst viel aus seinem Charakter herauszuholen hat seinen ganz eigenen Reiz und macht mir nach wie vor Spaß.



Da hast du Recht. Ich glaube auch nicht, dass damit jemand ein Problem hat. Die Probleme fangen an, wenn ein Buchhalterischer Spieler einen, sagen wir, missionarischen Eifer bekommt und versucht, jeden in seiner Umgebung zu seinem Spiestil zu "bekehren". Das machen keineswegs alle Buchhalter so - aber leider eben sehr viele. Oder vielleicht auch nur die, an die man sich besonders gut erinnert. Die, die das nicht machen, dürften eher unauffällig sein.

mfg


----------



## JustxShoot (20. Januar 2010)

Ihr könnt mich jetzt ruhig lynchen und flamen...Aber seit ich nicht mehr auf Deutschen Servern Spiele (egal welches Game) bin ich solchen Blödsinn los. - Tatsache.


----------



## Telkir (20. Januar 2010)

Ich behaupte einfach mal, dass das einer sehr selektiven Wahrnehmung deinerseits geschuldet ist. 

Maximierungs- und Perfektionierungs-Fans gibt es überall, in allen Sprachen. Nur ist es die Frage, wie man sein Wissen unter die Menschen bringt. Leider zeigt sich immmer wieder bei einem Teil der Community, dass es mit Toleranz und angeblicher Reife nicht so weit her ist. Aber das wurde ja nun ausreichend in vorangegangenen Kommentaren erörtert. 

Einfach auch mal als HdRO-Spieler tolerant sein, dann klapp es auch mit dem Nachbarn.



JustxShoot schrieb:


> Ihr könnt mich jetzt ruhig lynchen und flamen...Aber seit ich nicht mehr auf Deutschen Servern Spiele (egal welches Game) bin ich solchen Blödsinn los. - Tatsache.



p.s. Vetaros Spruch bezüglich der Verallgemeinerungen verdeutlicht meiner Meinung nach am besten, wohin man mit eben diesen kommt - es gibt kaum etwas Dümmeres.


----------



## FaultierXXL (20. Januar 2010)

Telkir schrieb:


> Einfach auch mal als HdRO-Spieler tolerant sein, dann klapp es auch mit dem Nachbarn.



Toleranz hilft immer weiter, man muss nicht immer auf andere Spiele losgehen. WoW ist eine Sache und LotRO ist ne kompett andre Sache... da muss man absolut gar nichts vergleichen.


----------



## JustxShoot (21. Januar 2010)

Telkir schrieb:


> p.s. Vetaros Spruch bezüglich der Verallgemeinerungen verdeutlicht meiner Meinung nach am besten, wohin man mit eben diesen kommt - es gibt kaum etwas Dümmeres.



Oh sry für die Verallgemeinerung....Hätte eben schreiben sollen ich habe das 95%tige Bildzeitungsniveau der Deutschen Comm. satt, aber schliesslich gibt es ja noch die 5% normalen Spieler...Die ich dann mit der Lupe suchen darf.
Diese Korinthenkacker die sich wegen jedem % Dmg. oder Skillung XY aufhängen und jedes Wort auf die Goldwaage legen (hast du bestens bewiesen) findest du auch fast nur hierzulande. Meine Erfahrungen sind das man ausserhalb Deutscher Server sehr viel offenherziger und netter aufgenommen wird.

Du kannst ja gerne mit deiner schönen Toleranz im Kreis eiern, ich suche lieber was bis ich etwas passendes gefunden hab anstatt mich noch ewig mit den 95% Deppen rumzuärgern.
Nice boys finish last!


----------



## EvV (21. Januar 2010)

Die Entwicklung, dass mehr auf skillungen und Ausrüstung geschaut wird, ist mMn spielbedingt. Seit Moria gibt es encounter, die bestimmte Gruppenkonstellationen und skillungen sehr bevorteilt haben. Das war in SvA noch anders, dort hat man die Unterschiede (da es auch noch keine traitsets gab) so extrem bemerkt. Die Spieler, die auf soetwas schauen, gab es natürlich auch schon in SvA, nur waren diese in der Minderheit und hatten auch nicht wirklich die Argumente für ihre "Spielweise". Mit Moria wurden diese durch die Spielinhalte gepusht und man sieht sie nun vermehrt und langsam aber sicher scheint es für die "Otto-Normal-user" auch normal zu sein. Schade eigentlich.


----------



## kogrash (21. Januar 2010)

Kann mich da ein paar Kommentaren nur anschließen:

# Das es früher so viel toleranter war lag vor allem daran, daß die Skillung fast egal war. Was natürlich vor allem 
 	daran lag, daß es kaum was zu skillen gab.

# Instanzen waren vielleicht auch nicht so wichtig - schließlich konnte man Equip auch craften. Momentan ist die
 wichtigste/interessanteste Verbesserung sicherlich ein Lvl65-2.ZA-LI (geiles Wort 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Und dazu muß man in
 Instanzen (auch wenn es dann gecraftet ist).

# Dazu war der Schwierigkeitsgrad an vielen Stellen auch niedriger. Aber nach Barad Gularan ist man auch nur mit
 nem "anständig" geskillten und equippten Barden gegangen.

# Ergibt: Schwerer Content + begehrenswerter Instanzenloot = Höhere Anforderungen.

# Offensichtlich ergibt sich das Problem des "Angemaultwerdens" wegen Skillung nur in Randomgruppen. Wenn man
 knackige Instanzen vor sich hat kann man die Leute nur nach 2 Dingen vor der Instanz bewerten: Equip und Skillung.
Das ist nicht ganzheitlich - aber eben der einzige Weg. Wer aber wirklich Leute anmault gibt natürlich zu erkennen, daß
es ihm hauptsächlich um Erfolg und Loot geht und nicht um Abenteuer und Erfahrungen. (Ich muß allerdings zugeben, daß
ich auch großer kein Fan mehr von frustrierenden Wipe-Orgien bin. Die werden aber eher weniger durch eine Skillung eines HMs
verursacht.)

# Das es Hauptmänner so trifft ist halt ein wenig das Problem der "unscharfen" Hybridklassen. Gäbe es vollwertige
 Dämätsch-Hauptmänner (oder Hüter oder Barden oder...) würde man die ja auch irgendwann akzeptieren. 
 	So wie man ja auch Runis mittlerweile als DDler oder als Heiler mitnimmt. Da man aber normal für den
 	Schaden andere Klassen hat bleibt dem HM nur die Heilerrolle. Dafür kommt dann der DD-Runi eben auch
 	nicht mit wenn Heilung gesucht wird. (WoW ist da übrigens weiter als der TE angeführt hat und versucht 
 	recht erfolgreich fast alle Skillungen PvE-tauglich zu machen - zudem kann man einfach umschalten.)

# In HdRo macht sich auch langsam Routine breit. Es ist halt nicht mehr alles neu, aufregend und unerforscht und man
 	zieht überwältigt mit anderen Freaks los in die weite Welt auf Abenteuersuche. Mittlerweile kennt man die 
 	Spielmechaniken und so wird hier nun auch "Gear gefarmt" und Theorycrafting betrieben. Somit gibt es halt jede Menge
 	Spielverständniss, daß zum Start des Spiels noch gar nicht vorhanden war und sein konnte. Ein paar grafische Updates
 	im Düsterwald werfen das nun vorhandene Wissen um effizientes Vorgehen nicht über den Haufen. Es wird also
 	zum Start eines Addons deutlich zielgerichteter gespielt als zum Start eines neuen Spiels. Und Experimente sind nicht
 	zielgerichtet. Deswegen haben es Hütertanks ja auch recht schwer. Wären die gleich beim Start von SvA dabei
 	gewesen (als alles noch neu war) - nun, dann wären sie halt ganz normale Tanks. So meine Theorie zumindest.

# Ich fand das in WoW übrigens nie so schlimm mit dem Ton. Hab halt auf nem PvE-Server gespielt.

# Die ganze Entwicklung nun auf WoW zu schieben - ich weiß nicht. Sind sicherlich viele aus WoW hier zu finden - aber die für den Ton
 	im Endgame verantwortlich zu machen halte ich für ziemlich gewagt. Denke eher das einiges schlicht sich aus dem Altern 
 	eines MMOs ergibt, anderes aus dem Weg den Turbine einschlägt. (Letzteres ist nur eine Feststellung, keine Kritik.
 	Einfach so weitermachen wie schon immer kann ein MMO auch nicht, dann wird es fix langweilig.)

# Ich hab sogar was gelernt: Gibt anscheinend doch was zu tun für HMs in Gruppen außer buffen, wer hätte das gedacht!

# Von "dd2ren" wüßte ich ja schon gerne den Server und die Sippe (da ich ja auch diverse 80er in WoW hab). So könnte man
 sich Unannehmlichkeiten ersparen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Denke also auch, daß die Gründe viel mehr im Spiel liegen als in wechselnden Spielern. Aber bevor jetzt die Nostalgiker wieder 
kommen: Man kann die Zeit auch nicht einfach zurückdrehen. Gear-Gating (hier mit Strahlen) wird ja zB eingefügt um den Inhalt
zu strecken. Die Hardcoreler haben sich ja langsam zusammengefunden und müssen ein wenig ausgebremst werden, damit das
Addon erst nach 4 und nicht schon nach 2 Wochen durchgespielt ist...

Edith: Typo


----------



## Azddel (21. Januar 2010)

JustxShoot schrieb:


> Nice boys finish last!





Da muss ich mal korrigierend eingreifen, denn es heißt doch eindeutig "nice guys finish last". pardon.


----------



## fastfire (21. Januar 2010)

Hmm, ich behaupte mal, doch es liegt an den WoW Spielern.

Um es dazuzusagen, ich habe jetzt bald 5 Jahre wow hinter mir, man merkt es einfach extrem.

Gerade durch das aufkommen von immer leichter zugänglichen Informationen, die jeddoch NICHT verstanden werden, wird es immer übler, 
gerade im Bezug auf Skillungen...

Ein Beispiel, ich war eine weile mit einer gewissen Gilde Raiden (no name, nix besonderes) in der war es PFLICHT die mommentane FoTm (flavor of the month)
build von Elitist jerks zu spielen.

es war einfach mal EGAL ob der Spieler die Skillung überhaupt spielen konnte, oder verstanden hat worum es dabei geht, denn OMG!!11111 Marksman macht mehr DÄMÖTSCH als Beastmaster du KACKNOOB!!!111

Kurzer einwurf von Fakten:
Die Skillungen in wow unterscheiden sich heutzutage um winzige 1-2 tausend DPS, was, bei durchschnittlich 8-10 Tausend DPS pro Charakter, wirklich zu vernachlässigen ist.
Dieser Unterschied in den DPS wird NUR und zwar AUSSCHLIEßLICH dann bemerkbar, wenn derjenige Spieler, absolut top und perfekt spielt, d.h. die fähigkeiten ohne pause aneinderreiht,
weiß wie er trotz bewegung seine sachen einsetzt, man bestimmte selfbuffs richtig timen kann.

Also all das, was der Durchschnittliche WoW Spieler überhaupt nicht kann, ich behaupte sogar der durchschnittliche MMO Spieler ist *nicht* in der lage seinen charakter so perfekt am maximum
zu spielen dass wahrscheinlich sogar die klassendesigner sagen würden: ok, DASS hätten wir nicht gedacht....

Dass ist ja an sich auch alles nix schlimmes, man schafft gängigen Content in jedem MMO, ohne wirklich absolut perfekt am maximum zu spielen.

Das problem das sich ergibt ist eben die Synergie aus: Leicht zugänglichen Information und Menschen die einfach zu dumm sind, mit dem gegebenen Wissen umzugehen.

Dadurch wird plötzlich jeder Idiot zum Profi, egal worum es geht, wodurch jeder natürlich DIE meinung zum Thema hat und alle die es anders machen (vielleicht auch weil die praxis
zeigt, dass die ganzen tollen "Simulatoren" die lediglich zahlen hochrechnen, aber niemals eine echte Situation darstellen, einfach falsch liegen) sind eben Noobs und sowieso
zu doof zu spielen.

Diese Mentalität findet sich nunmal primär bei WoW Spielern (das: ich checker! du Noob!)
dass man selbst bei wow diese Spieler nichtmehr haben will, ist denke ich verständlich, also werden solche Leute, die unverschämt werden, einem GM gemeldet, 
sie fliegen aus gilden, sie kommen nichtmal mehr in den schlechtestens Sonntag nachmittag Raid.

Also ziehen sie, wie schon beschrieben weiter.

Das Problem dabei ist, dass sie in anderen Spielen dann die Community schlicht und ergreifend verseuchen, durch ihre Art und EInstellung, sie machen einfach so weiter wie sie es
in WoW gewohnt waren und eventuelle neue Spieler (ja, sowas gibts gerüchteweise) werden gleich angesteckt.


Abschließend gerne noch ein paar "Blüten" aus den Letzten Wochen WoW (die Dinge die mich endgültig weg von MMOs gebracht haben)

3 Offensichtlich neue Spieler (man erkennt das in wow ziemlich gut inzwischen, an den Erbstück rüstungen) Ich, mit meinem für seinen Level (30) extrem ausgestatteten Schurken
und ein Magier in Erbstücken.

Der Dungeon beginnt, folgende Situation entsteht:

Der Magier schießt die erste Elite gegner Gruppe an, die Gegner kommen rüber um mit ihm eine Diskussion darüber zu führen, warum er das besser lassen sollte.
Der Newby Krieger hechelt in die Gruppe und versucht irgendwie die Gegner an sich zu binden, der Heiler war gerademal bei halbem Mana, ich hetze von Mob zu Mob,
Stunne, vergifte, Dotte, unterbreche Zauber, entwaffne, tue was immer geht, um die Gruppe zu supporten.

Nach dem kampf meint der Krieger:
Lass mich mal Pullen bitte...
darauf der Magier: (und ja Oton, es ist also ein Zitat)
OMG Du Verfickter Hurensohn! Halt deine scheiß kackfresse!
darauf spammte er dann im chatt ein /kriegername lutscht schwänze

an diesem Punkt habe ich die Gruppe verlassen, ich meine, was soll dass?


und dieser Ton ist inzwischen einfach irgendwo ziemlich häufig zu finden im "guten alten wow"
klar, es ist nicht immer ganz so extrem, was die wortwahl angeht, und häufig sagen die leute einfach garnichts, sondern rennen ohne schauen oder denken
durch die Instanz, da die anderen Spieler einen schon lange nichtmehr interessieren in wow.

Und wenn ich eines Sagen kann, dann, dass es *nicht* die Top Spieler sind die sich so benehmen, die "Elite" in wow und ich kenne genügend von den Jungs und Mädels,
spielt heutzutage noch 2-3 Mal die Woche, wenn es ans Raiden geht, ansonsten machen sie wenig bis garnix ingame und *sollte* man doch mal losziehen eine Instanz clearen,
dann ist es einem einfach Egal, was die anderen Anhaben, oder ob sie supertollen Mega dämätsch machen, oder ob sie halb afk hinterherdackeln, man kann den kram sowieso
zu zweit schaffen und wenn das "anhängsel" glücklich damit ist halb afk durchgeschleppt zu werden, dann bitte, soll mich nicht belasten.


Insofern, ja WoW ist schuld, bzw. Die Aktuelle Spielerschaft, denn, wow bringt nunmal Menschen in MMOs, die eigentlich in einer Umgebung, die vom Umgang miteinander lebt, nichts zu suchen haben,
Menschen, die im Leben keinerlei Beachtung finden, die ihren Arsch nicht hochbekommen um etwas zu erreichen (und nein das heist NICHT arbeitslos, dass heist eher, im Job unglücklich aber keinen bock sich etwas anderes zu suchen, oder sich weiterzubilden, in der Beziehung unglücklich, aber keinen Bock was zu ändern, denn, Spatz in der hand taube auf dem dach und so)

Und genau diese Leute suchen nun in einem Spiel krampfhaft nach Aufmerksamkeit von anderen Spielern, indem sie mit ihrem "Wissen" rumprotzen und allen klarmachen wollen, dass sie ja
sowas von Über den anderen Stehen, dass die anderen sich eigentlich gleich umbringen könnten, weil sie ja sowieso total wertlos sind.

Und eben jene Leute, haben wenig spaß an wow, da sie schneller account banns, freiflüge aus gilden, Logenplätze auf Ignore Listen, gewinnen, als der Normale Mensch ups sagen kann.

Also wandern sie weiter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Füchtella (21. Januar 2010)

Huhu Fastfire! Teilweise finde ich deine Anaylse sehr zutreffend. Dieses Verhalten findet sich tatsächlich stark in WoW. 
Auch die Gründe die du vermutest scheinen mir plausibel. 
Vermutlich übernehmen einfach viele Nicht-Könner irgendwelche vermeintlichen Profi-Skillungen, und flamen jeden, der es anders macht. Ohne selbst viel verstanden zu haben. Wie groß der so geartete Anteil der WoW-Community ist, weiß ich nicht. Um den Teil mache ich einen Bogen, ich benutze in WoW seit Jahren keine Random-Gruppen mehr, aus ebendiesem und vielen anderen Gründen. 

Trotzdem glaube ich nicht, dass diese Spieler, und dieses Verhalten, nun aus WoW nach HdRO rüberschwappen. 
Zum einen: 
Nur weil es dieses Verhalten in beiden Spielen gibt, heißt nicht, dass es dieselben Leute sind. Die können sich auch in beiden Spielen ganz unabhängig voneinander entwickelt haben. 
Zum anderen: 
Warum sollten diese Leute derzeit massig von WoW nach HdRO rüberziehen? Verstehe ich nicht. HdRO ist nicht das aktuelle "WoW-Killer-Modespiel", das viele für total viel toller halten weil es neu ist. Das ist (oder war?) Aion. 
Zudem ist WoW grade für unfreundliche Randomspieler doch derzeit ein echtes Paradies. Es war nie so einfach, völlig anonym, sogar serverübergreifen, Gruppen zu finden. Der "Pool" aus dem geschöpft wird, wurde ja kürzlich erst vergrößert mt dem Dungeon-Finder. 
Also eigentlich mehr Gründe, sich doof zu benehmen udn trotzdem noch Mitspieler zu fnden. Warum sollten grad diese Leute, angesichts so paradiesischer Zustände, denn wechseln? 
Die Ex-WoWler, die sich hierher verirren, haben hingegen meist die Nase gestrichen voll von einem sehr itemisierten Spiel und einer sehr unhöflichen Community. Sie ziehen hierher, weil sie eben grad keine "typischen" WoWler in diesem Sinne sind. Sicher verirrt sich auch mal der eine oder andere ... aber die merken doch meist schnell, dass dieses Spiel gar nichts für sie ist. 

mfg


----------



## Vetaro (21. Januar 2010)

JustxShoot schrieb:


> Du kannst ja gerne mit deiner schönen Toleranz im Kreis eiern, ich suche lieber was bis ich etwas passendes gefunden hab anstatt mich noch ewig mit den 95% Deppen rumzuärgern.
> Nice boys finish last!



Bitte deutet das nicht als Beschwerde oder Kritik:
Ich kapier den Spruch nicht. Geht es dabei nicht um Sex und Rücksichtnahme? Wie lässt sich das als Metapher auf das Verlassen von Onlinespielen beziehen?


_Bonuscontent:_ Ein anderes englisches Konzept, bei dem es implizit um sex geht und das man glaube ich auf spannende Weise auf ein Onlinespiel übertragen kann, ist übrigens die Campsite Rule: Leave the place/partner in better shape than you found it.

(Dieses Konzept stammt von Dan Savage, der übrigens auch das Wort "Pegging" 'erfunden' hat)


----------



## Tolan (21. Januar 2010)

Je grösser die Spieleranzahl, desto mehr Klappskallies. Wenn also HdRO mehr Spielerzuwachs hat wird es auch mehr Knaller einfangen.
Gruß


----------



## Noxiel (21. Januar 2010)

Offtopic entfernt


----------



## RubenPlinius (21. Januar 2010)

Tolan schrieb:


> Je grösser die Spieleranzahl, desto mehr Klappskallies. Wenn also HdRO mehr Spielerzuwachs hat wird es auch mehr Knaller einfangen.
> Gruß



respektive müssten wir eigentlich froh sein wenn wir auf so kasperln treffen, weil dann müsste es, logisch gesehen, finanziell gut um hdro stehen?

klingt fair xD

ich hab jedenfalls aus dem ganzen meine konsequenz gezogen und twinke wieder viel^^
das einzig schade ist, dass ich vermutlich wohl niemanden mehr für die moria inis finden werde wenn ich endlich 60/65 bin xD

ich finde es nur schade, dass die devs anscheinend diese entwicklung hin zu "buchhaltern" fördern...dennoch, vergleichsweise gibt es viel anderes was man in hdro außer instanzen machen kann...

salut=)


----------



## dd2ren (21. Januar 2010)

Wenya01 schrieb:


> @ dd2ren : Bitte nicht alle "Ex-WOW-Spieler in einen Topf werfen !




mach ich ja nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nur habe ich es aufgegeben unter den Ex-WoW-Spielern gute leute für Lotro zu suchen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zu 95% wollen die Leute ihre Spielweise aus WoW fortsetzen ( was aber nicht funktioniert) und alles was geht nutzen um den Höchstlevel so schnell wie möglich zu erreichen. Das erste was ich auch mal gehört habe war von 2 Level 6 " Wo ist denn hier die erste Ini und was gibts denn da feines ? " " unter Lvl 65 geht das Spiel nicht los "  " kuck mal was ich hier habe ätsch" alles Sachen was uns in meiner kleinen Sippe überhaupt nicht interessiert ! Wir machen immer noch sehr gerne mit unseren Low-Level Chars die alten Ini´s  , machen mit jedem Char alle Taten aus dem BdT , und wir gehen nicht wegen Items in die Ini sondern weil wir mal wieder Lust drauf haben oder wegen BdT 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Diese unsere Spielweise funktioniert mit keinem Ex-WoW ér , und wir haben es wirklich mehr als 20x probiert , wir mögen Lotro , uns treibt nichts , Düsterwald waren wir auch noch nicht weil wir überlaufene Gebiete in Lotro nicht mögen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und wir sind vom Alter her 30+ die eine ruhige Spielweise mögen ,deswegen nehmen wir auch keine neuen mehr auf bis auf Ausnahmen.


----------



## absurdum (21. Januar 2010)

Ganz ehrlich, ich bin eine Niete in Mathematik und alles andere als ein Tüftler. Meine Verteilung der Fertigkeiten ist ganz sicher katastrophal und alles andere als ideal. ANgemacht wurde ich deswegen noch nie (Belegaer), im Gegenteil, für einen meiner Charaktere hat sich eine Zufallsbegegnung zwei Stunden Zeit genommen, mir in Ruhe zu erklären, was besser wäre und warum. Zum Glück hat keine Gruppe gewartet. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Grundsätzlich, von einigen Leuten ohne Manieren einmal abgesehen (kein Danke bei Hilfe und sowas), ist der Umgangston in HdRO meiner Erfahrung nach vorbildlich.


----------



## OldboyX (21. Januar 2010)

fastfire schrieb:


> Hmm, ich behaupte mal, doch es liegt an den WoW Spielern.
> 
> Um es dazuzusagen, ich habe jetzt bald 5 Jahre wow hinter mir, man merkt es einfach extrem.
> 
> ...



Da werden zwar einige gute Punkte gebracht, aber insgesamt kann ich das so auch nicht unterschreiben. HDRO hat eine sehr ähnliche Entwicklung durchgemacht, wie das bei WoW der Fall war. Zu Classic Zeiten in WoW habe ich nie erlebt, dass jemand Stress gemacht hat, wegen Skillungen, Verzauberungen oder "wie man sein Equip ausgelegt hatte". Sogar bei den großen Raidgilden auf meinem Server zählte das wenig bis nichts und DMG-Meter kannte man zwar, aber man war meist froh, überhaupt 40 Leute pünktlich in die Raidinstanz zu bekommen. Mit BC wurde das Raiden sehr viel professioneller und mit WotlK hat man Raiden für jedermann erfunden und somit auch alle in diese DPS/Optimierung/etc. gedrängt.

HDRO war zu Zeiten von SvA neu und genausowenig professionalisiert wie es WoW zu Beginn war. Zudem war der Content sobald man Stufe 50 erreicht hatte in HDRO sehr sehr dünn und Turbine hat nicht den Weg wie WoW eingeschlagen und aufbauende Raidinstanzen eingeführt. So gab es kaum schwierigen Content (ich erinnere mich noch, wie meine Sippe bei ihrem ersten Versuch in der Spalte alles bis auf den Balrog besiegen konnte, ohne spezielle Vorbereitung oder Ausstattung des Raids - wenn ich das mit dem ersten MC Raid in WoW vergleiche, da haben wir den anfänglichen Trash nicht geschafft, weil man mit dem grünen/blauen Equipment das man als 60er damals so hatte nicht gerade Top war ). HDRO hat sich in mancherlei Hinsicht sehr stark in Richtung WoW entwickelt (Vereinfachungen, Markensysteme, 3 Skillbäume-System, Itemspirale, usw.) und damit auch zunehmend die "Professionalisierung" gefördert. Würde man HDRO noch eine Raidspirale geben und die Möglichkeit eines Analysetools wie "Recount" würde die Community sich selbst sehr schnell in Richtung WoW-Community trimmen.

Damit komme ich auch zu meinem nächsten Punkt:

Viele Menschen gehen bei einem Nichterfolg in einer Instanz (sei es Raid oder Gruppe) nur begrenzt blindlings wieder drauflos in der Hoffnung, dass man irgendwann "von alleine" plötzlich gewinnt. Im Gegenteil, man sucht nach Gründen für den Misserfolg und versucht für den nächsten Versuch etwas zu verbessern/verändern, das möglicherweise zum Erfolg führt (vielleicht nicht direkt nach dem 1. Versuch, aber nach ein paar Versuchen gibt man entweder auf, oder muss eine Fehleranalyse betreiben). Genau das fehlte in HDRO SvA eigentlich völlig, da der vorhandene Content zu jeder Zeit mit wenigen Versuchen schaffbar war. Höchstens beim Balrog mussten die Leute zumindest das richtige tun um ein Scheitern zu verhindern (Hebel drücken, rumlaufen etc.) doch im Verhältnis war alles noch sehr harmlos und der Encounter bei weitem nicht so schwierig, als dass alle DDs wirklich "eine gute Rotation" hätten fahren müssen um ihren Schadensoutput zu optimieren (oder ähnliche Maßnahmen wie gutes Equip für den gesamten Raid, bestimmte Skillungen usw.).

Für eine Gruppe oder einen Raid gibt es nunmal eine Lernphase. Sobald jeder versteht, was zu tun ist und sich an den Plan einigermaßen hält, war in SvA alles schaffbar mit viel Raum für Fehler die man noch ausbügeln konnte. Mit schwierigerem Content ändert sich das aber schnell. Plötzlich steht man als Gruppe vor der Tatsache, dass zwar jeder "richtig steht" und zumindest vom ersten Eindruck her "seinen Job macht" man aber trotzdem wiederholt scheitert. Was wird man also tun müssen? Man muss andere Faktoren suchen, die man noch verbessern kann und dann kommt man unweigerlich zu:

- der Ausrüstung
- der Skillung
- der Spielweise

von einzelnen Spielern.

Hat man nun in WoW zb. bei einem Encounter mit dem Enrage Timer zu kämpfen und verpasst ihn ständig um 30 Sekunden, so wird es eben doch irgendwann notwendig, dass die Leute ihre "Rotation" optimieren. Direkt in der Situation setzt man dann meist bei der Spielweise oder der Skillung an, weil man das kurzfristig ändern kann (Ausrüstung nicht direkt). Hat man nun zwei Spieler derselben Klasse und ein Spieler macht bei ähnlicher Ausrüstung deutlich mehr Schaden, wird man versuchen hier noch Potential zu nutzen und genau da können die "paar tausend DPS" sehr wohl einen ganz gravierenden Unterschied machen (nämlich den zwischen Sieg und Niederlage). Nun habe ich selbst zwei Mal Gilden in WoW geleitet (1x Kara bis inklusive Illidan in BC und 1x Wotlk Content inklusive alle Achievements bis Ulduar rauskam, was wir dann auch noch gecleart haben aber dann war für mich wieder Schluß mit WoW-Raiden) und als Gildenleiter habe ich immer folgende Prinzipien verfolgt:

- ein Mindestmaß an "ich will das auch schaffen und nicht nur draufloskämpfen" musste jeder mitbringen
- weigert sich jemand aus Sturheit oder falschen Prinzipien, sein maximales Potential auszuschöpfen, so wird er irgendwann im Raid nicht mehr toleriert (und zwar nicht speziell von mir, sondern vor allem von den anderen Raidspielern)
- idem mit der Disziplin (Pünktlichkeit usw.)

am Ende ist eine Gilde eine Gemeinschaft und fast alles hat in erster Linie mit Respekt meinen Mitspielern gegenüber zu tun.

dabei passierten hauptsächlich folgende Dinge:

DD A macht 5k DPS und DD B macht 6k DPS, beide haben ähnliches Equip, aber eine andere Skillung. Nun ist es tatsächlich so , dass DD B einfach besser spielt als DD A (Spieler spielen nunmal verschieden gut) und bei gleicher Skillung noch deutlich mehr Schaden machen könnte als DD A (da eine Skillung im Endgame nunmal zu jener Zeit deutlich mehr Potential hatte). Was nun tun, wenn man wirklich am Enrage-Timer scheitert?

-DD A zwingen besser zu spielen ist schlecht möglich (jeder versucht sein bestes, aber nicht jeder Spieler ist gleich "gut")
-DD A ersetzten ist oft überhaupt nicht möglich (jeder der eine Gilde geführt hat weiß, dass man nicht unbegrenzt gute Spieler mit unbegrenzt Zeit und Ausrüstung zur Verfügung hat)
-Nichts machen und hoffen, dass der Raid kollektiv irgendwann genug "critluck" hat um den Enrage Timer zu schlagen ist auch keine Option, da es sinnfrei ist, das Raidklima schädigt und den Gildenmitgliedern mit Sicherheit nicht passt

Ergo bitte ich DD B umzuskillen und für sich 8k anstatt 6k DPS rauszuholen, was dem Raid insgesamt weiterhilft. Manchmal war es hier dann leider so, dass DD B das nicht einsieht (weil er ja sowieso "genug" Schaden macht und sowieos schon mehr als DD A obwohl dieser die "bessere Skillung" hat). So etwas finde ich verstockte Sturheit. Andersherum habe ich auch den Spielern alle Freiheiten gegeben zu skillen wie sie es möchten, bei Encoutnern die man sowieso in der Tasche hatte / schaffen konnte. Auch konnte jeder Spieler mich gerne überzeugen, wenn er eine "bessere Skillung" oder "bessere Sockelung" oder was auch immer entdeckt hatte.

In HDRO hingegen war das alles meist schwierig. Gerade in Random-Instanzen kam es oft vor, dass man etwas nicht schaffte und sich die Gruppe letztlich meist auflöste. Ich persönlich finde es in solchen Spielen immer problematisch, wenn man kein "Recount" zur Verfügung hat, denn dadurch entstehen sehr oft Szenarien in denen Behauptung gegen Behauptung steht und man keine vernünftige Fehleranalyse betreiben kann, da man schlichtweg nicht weiß, ob nun "zu wenig heilung", "zu wenig Schaden" oder "zu wenig Mitigation" beim Tank eine Rolle gespielt haben. Letztlich hat das bei HDRO für mich dazu geführt, dass ich fast ausschließlich mit meiner Stammgruppe unterwegs war, da Randomgruppen viel größere Probleme bargen als in WoW und das Raiden in HDRO für mich (neben mangelndem Content und viel zu geringem Schwierigkeitsgrad in SvA) sehr schnell sehr unattraktiv wurde.

Alles was man wußte, basierte auf "gefühlten Werten" und da half es oft nichts, dass z.b. ich mir als Wächter ziemlich sicher war, genug Moral zu haben (da ich eher auf Mitigation geachtet hatte) und meine Freundin als Bardin für ihre Begriffe genug Kraft hatte (da sie eher auf Kraftreg geachtet hatte) wenn man bei der Fehleranalyse mit Pauschalaussagen wie "der Wächter hat zu wenig Moral" oder "der Barde hat zu wenig Kraft" konfrontiert wurde. Dabei war es oft völlig egal, dass wir nicht "gescheitert waren" weil ich gestorben war oder der Barde oom gewesen wäre, sondern mangels der Möglichkeit vernünftiger Fehleranalyse wurden irgendwelche Gründe hervorgezogen.

Dadurch kam ich immer in die Situation erklären zu müssen, wieso ich mein Equip so ausgelegt hatte und wieso es besser ist, wenn ein Barde "mehr Wasser nachschüttet anstatt einen größeren Eimer zu haben" und wieso das Kraftreg Banner des Hauptmanns deutlich besser ist als das Moralbanner, wenn keinerlei Gefahr besteht, dass man in 2 Schlägen getötet wird usw. Oftmals wurden irgendwelche Adds nicht schnell genug getötet und obwohl ich von befreundeten Jägern / Schurken ungefähr "glaubte zu wissen" wie viel Schaden da kommen konnte, war es unmöglich auch auf die noch so freundlichste Art zu versuchen einem Jäger oder Schurken nahezulegen etwas mehr Schaden zu machen (bzw. überhaupt zu wissen ob es denn wirklich daran lag). Schließlich glaubte einem keiner und eine Möglichkeit jemandem zu zeigen, dass sein Schaden deutlich geringer ist als derjenige der anderen Anwesenden war schlicht unmöglich.

Insofern weiß ich von HDRO nur soviel, dass zu Zeiten von SvA die meisten HDRO nur 1x auf 50 gespielt haben, sich 1x den Content angeschaut haben und dann weitergezogen sind zu anderen MMOs. Daneben gibt es natürlich Spieler, die immer wieder in die Spalte gegangen sind und mit 3+ Twinks alles geholt haben, aber das war noch nie so mein Ding.

Das Raiden als Spielinhalt per se, mit Optimierung, Zusammenspiel usw. hatte in HDRO einfach nie einen Reiz, da man rundum eingeschränkt war (bzw. die Sachen besonders in SvA viel zu einfach waren). Mit MoM hat sich das wohl verändert (Strahlenspirale usw.) und entsprechend auch die Community. Da man aber immer noch weit von einer Raidprogression wie in WoW entfernt ist, ist man auch noch weit von der "Community" entfernt bzw. den Auswüchsen der Professionalität die sich dadurch ergeben.


----------



## Katjany (21. Januar 2010)

naja ich wollt eigentlich noch was zu den ersten kommentar los werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


das es in classic wow so war stimmt, allerdings ist es zur zeit nicht mehr so da es zum einen dualspecs gibt was den spielern ermöglicht bei bedarf einfach die skillung zu tauschen ohne immer wieder aufs neue was zahlen zu müssen oder schauen wie man was legt und zum anderen gibt es eine serverübergreifende gruppenanmeldung wo man auch sich für eine aufgabe entscheiden kann.  man wird also nich mehr angemacht wenn man einen baum wählt der nich mainstream ist.  wollt das eigentlich nur mal sagen und nein ich spiel zur zeit kein wow mehr sondern perfect world um einfach mal ein wenig abwechslung zu haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ênthroned (21. Januar 2010)

WoW die Schuld an der Art und Weise zu geben, wie Spieler miteinander umgehen entzieht sich für mich jeder Logik.
Wenn überhaupt ist es doch der "Internet-slang" an sich der, der die Spiele verpestet. WoW ist nunmal mit Abstand der bekannteste Vertreter in Europa und Amerika, daher liegt es auf der Hand warum sich ein Großteil der Spieler dort versammelt. Es geht hier nicht um Spiel X ist besser als Spiel X, aber wo mehr Masse auf engem Raum ist, besteht größere Gefahr der Kriesenentwicklung. 
Heute an der Uni sind wir etwas vom Thema abgewichen und haben uns über Einwanderer bzw. Ausländer unterhalten und das spiegelt im tieferen Sinn genau das wieder, was hier auch passiert. Der Großteil des Saals war der Meinung das es Ausländern viel zu gut geht und das es hauptsächlich Ausländer sind die einem in Clubs oder auf offener Straße drohen oder jemanden beleidigen. Doch wie ist das möglich? Wenn auf geschätzte 5.000.000 Ausländer, 77.000.000 Deutsche kommen - Wie kann die Aussage dann stimmen? Ist es nicht eher so, dass solche Aussagen Mundpropaganda sind? Ich wurde schon von 5 Leuten zusammengeschlagen, weil ich braune Haare habe und die meinten ich sei ein Ausländer, obwohl das nicht der Fall ist - alle 5 hatten übrigens Glatze, mehr brauch ich dazu nicht sagen. Bedeutet das nun das alle Leute mit Glatze entweder rechten Gedankens oder grundsätzlich gewalttätig sind? Ich glaube nicht und trotzdem kann ich aus eigener Erfahrung mit diesem Beispiel daherkommen. 
Um die Sache etwas aufzulösen: Habt ihr euch schonmal die Frage gestellt, ob ihr euch nach einem streit mit einem Spieler, eher darüber aufgeregt habt weil der Spieler eurer Meinung nach einfach falsch lag oder weil er falsch lag und ihr der Ansicht wart er wäre ein Ex-WoWler. Aufgrund der oft vorrangehenden Mundproganda empfindet man diverse Momente einfach anders, als ohne. Siehe oben: Die allgemeine Meinung lautet, dass Ausländer meist gewaltätiger sind als Deutsche. Erfahrt ihr soetwas am eigenen Leib, dann werdet ihr diese Aussagen weiter anfächeln und verbreiten, weil ihr plötzlich der Ansicht seid, dass die Aussage stimmt.

Von meiner Seite zu sagen ist noch: Ich habe selbst über Jahre WoW gespielt und würde mich in jedem anderen MMORPG genauso verhalten wie in WoW. Ja ich würde mich erkundigen, wann man in die ersten Instanzen kann und es würde mich etwas ärgern, wenn das Spiel erst zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt interessanter wird. Macht mich das denn jetzt zu einem schlechteren Spieler, weil ich gewisse Ansichten habe? Worauf ich hinaus will ist, dass Ansichten weniger etwas mit der Art und Weise zu tun haben, wie man diese zum Ausdruck bringt. 

WoW ist sicherlich nicht von irgendwelchen Giften besudelt, welche die Leute befallen und wenn doch, dann wären sie wohl nicht ansteckend. Lieber einmal an die eigene Nase fassen, ob man nicht selbst von einem Gift names Voruteilen befallen ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EvV (22. Januar 2010)

@OldboyX

Bei einigen Dingen magst du recht haben, aber man merkt, dass du bei WoW vor BC nicht wirklich geraidet hast und auch HdRO vor Band1 Buch8 nicht wirklich im Endgame gespielt haben kannst. Ansonsten würdest du nicht so über den Schwierigkeitsgrad beider Spiele zu diesen Zeitpunkten urteilen.
Ich habe Naxx geraidet (in classic oder wie auch immer ihr das jetzt nennt) und da gab es sehr wohl mehr als genug Stress. Es mussten flasks gefarmt werden, die Verzauberungen mussten stimmen und eigentlich war das nur als 24/7er zu schaffen.
Und bei HdRO Mordirith (eigentlich Carn Dum komplett) jetzt als larifari Instanz hinzustellen (vor den Änderungen), ist einfach..naja.

Aber mit den letzten beiden Absätzen hast du mMn das Problem sehr gut getroffen.


----------



## OldboyX (22. Januar 2010)

EvV schrieb:


> @OldboyX
> 
> Bei einigen Dingen magst du recht haben, aber man merkt, dass du bei WoW vor BC nicht wirklich geraidet hast und auch HdRO vor Band1 Buch8 nicht wirklich im Endgame gespielt haben kannst. Ansonsten würdest du nicht so über den Schwierigkeitsgrad beider Spiele zu diesen Zeitpunkten urteilen.
> Ich habe Naxx geraidet (in classic oder wie auch immer ihr das jetzt nennt) und da gab es sehr wohl mehr als genug Stress. Es mussten flasks gefarmt werden, die Verzauberungen mussten stimmen und eigentlich war das nur als 24/7er zu schaffen.
> ...



Eigentlich habe ich in WoW Classic schon geraidet (nur nicht mit meiner eigenen Gilde), alles bis inklusive AQ40 (nein wir haben C'thun nicht gepackt ^^). Mag sein, dass ich nicht bei einer Europe Top 20 Gilde war, aber darum geht es auch nicht. Mit Classic-Naxx hast du natürlich recht, doch ich finde, dass das nicht repräsentativ ist für Classic WoW (Naxx kam sehr sehr spät und sehr knapp vor BC Release - ein Großteil der Spieler ging da schon deshalb nicht hin, weil jeder wußte es würde demnächst entwertet werden). Und auch sonst gab es schon vorher "Pro-Gilden" die alles systematischer angegangen sind, aber mir geht es eher um einen allgemeinen Trend - auf meinem Server gab es bswp. in Classic ein einzige Gilde, die Verzauberungen, Ausrüstung, DMG, SKillungen etc. in massivem Ausmaß überwacht hat - in BC hat das jede Raidgilde gemacht, selbst jene die kaum Kara gecleart haben machten das zumindest Ansatzweise da man sonst schon bei Moroes massive Probleme bekam. 

Zu HDRO fehlt mir die Übersicht, aber ich war damals 50 noch bevor es Evendim oder gar Forochel gab (keine Ahnung wann das in der Buch-Patchfolge ist). CD fand ich nie schwierig, die einzige "Herausforderung" war damals der Boss in Barad Gularan (glaube ich so hieß die Ini) mit den drei Stellen wo man drei verschiedene Items rechtzeitig klicken musste bei Spezialangriffen. Jedoch hatte ich das Gefühl, dass die Schwierigkeit oft daher rührte, dass das Event leicht buggy war (zumindest damals passierte es manchmal, dass 2x in schneller Folge dieselbe Spezialattacke kam und auf dem entsprechenden Item noch CD war und man daher den AE nicht verhindern konnte). 

Doch das nur dazu, dass ich schon mehr Erfahrung habe als ab BC und ab Moria respektive.


----------



## Vetaro (22. Januar 2010)

(Evendim war die erste Inhalts-Erweiterung, du warst also 50, als HdRO so classic war, wie es nur geht)


----------



## Norei (22. Januar 2010)

Tolan schrieb:


> Je grösser die Spieleranzahl, desto mehr Klappskallies. Wenn also HdRO mehr Spielerzuwachs hat wird es auch mehr Knaller einfangen.
> Gruß


Trotzdem ist die Quote Knaller zu Rest in WoW aufgrund der Grafik, des actionreicheren Kampfsystems und des Hintergrunds größer als in LotRO. Und darauf sollte Turbine Rücksicht nehmen, die neuen Spieler aber auch.


----------



## Kadavaa (22. Januar 2010)

Das rüberschwappen von gelangweilten Weh oh Wehlern ist auch in Warhammer angekommen. Auch hier hier wird verucht alles mit WoW gleich zu setzen und alles was anders ist wird versucht schlecht zu machen was atm sehr nervig ist. Meine Ignore List ist in den letzten Wochen so rasant voll geworden das sie bald platzt. Man kann nur hoffen das bald Cataclysm kommt und die Leute ihren Itemwahn nachjagen können und ihren alten Gott anbeten können. Da Warhammer doch vom Altersdurchschnitt meist von Ü 25 Jährigen gespielt wird fallen die WoW Kiddies dort sofort auf....und das meistens nicht positv

Ich freu mich echt auf Cataclysm da dann das Niveau in anderen MMOS wieder steigen wird bis dahin heißt es durchhalten und schauen wie viele Leute auf eine Ignorelist passen


----------



## Gromthar (22. Januar 2010)

Im Endeffekt kann man das alles gar nicht pauschlisieren. Es gab und gibt auch bei HdRO alteingesessene Spieler deren Niveau schon vor der WoW Schwemme auf Kniehöhe war. Jeder kennt sie, viele hasen sie, aber sie sind da. Sie sind überall zu finden, ob im Studium, im Beruf, in der Schule, im Sportverein, auf der letzten Party - oder eben in Onlinespielen. Man muss einfach lernen damit umzugehen und sich gezielt Leute suchen mit denen man sich auf anderer Ebene versteht.


----------



## RubenPlinius (22. Januar 2010)

Norei schrieb:


> Trotzdem ist die Quote Knaller zu Rest in WoW aufgrund der Grafik, des actionreicheren Kampfsystems und des Hintergrunds größer als in LotRO. Und darauf sollte Turbine Rücksicht nehmen, die neuen Spieler aber auch.



ich habe diesen satz leider überhaupt nicht verstanden...
was meinst du genau bitte?

salut


----------



## Vetaro (22. Januar 2010)

Kadavaa schrieb:


> Da Warhammer doch vom Altersdurchschnitt meist von Ü 25 Jährigen gespielt wird fallen die WoW Kiddies dort sofort auf....und das meistens nicht positv



Tatsächlich. o.ô


----------



## Theosch/Ronnvomfels  (23. Januar 2010)

Es gab in Classic-WoW schon gewisse Skillvorgaben. Jede Hybridklasse mit Heilfähigkeiten wurde zum Heilen verdonnert. Konnte sie nicht heilen, kam sie ganz hinten auf die Warteliste der reichlich vorhandenen DD. Ausserdem war ein Paladin in Molten Core nur dazu verdammt zu entfluchen. Man mag es glauben oder nicht, der Mangel an Heilern in den Gruppen war anfangs deutlich größer als in HDRO.
Das stur nach FotM Aufstellen und Skillen kam auf meinem Server erst nen halbes Jahr nach BC. Mit 2 verschiedenen Raids sind wir noch mit blauem Equip rein. Die Gruppenauftsellungen hielten sich nach den Möglichkeiten der jeweiligen Gilde und wir waren oft ohne Priester und Paladin. Moroes haben wir damals mit 2 Jägern, Schurke, Schamane und Magier zum Unterbrechen als CC und noch anderen ungewöhnlichen Kombinationen gemacht. Spätestens mit den Möglichkeiten der Sunwell-Ausrüstung verlangten dann alle Raidleiter durchgehend Max-Ausrüstungs-, Buff- und Skill-Performence, z.B. für den Schlangenschrein mehr DPS als im Black Tempel gebraucht wurde. Am schlimmsten war, daß alle unterstützenden Buffs, wie z.B. Fluch der Elemente vom Hexer oder Volltrefferaura vom Jäger von den Leuten gar nicht mehr gesetzt werden konnten, weil sie sonst angemacht wurden: "sie fallen in der DPS zu stark ab". Nunja, das sind in beiden Fällen jeweils 1/8 des Gesamtschadens für die etntsprechenden Schadensklassengruppen gewesen, auf die die Raidleiter, weil nicht FotM verzichtet haben. Man beachte, daß nur der Hexer dabei auf einen Schadensbringenen Fluch verzichtet hat, der Jäger diesen Nachteil ansich nicht hatte. Das hält sich bis Heute neben dem mit Nordend vollends eingezogenen allgemein wurschtigem Umgangston und Verhalten.
Es gibt einen zu beachtenden Faktor in der Selbstregulierung der Community. Normal arbeitende Leute waren nämlich sobald sie sich einem Raid anschlossen mit den ca. 3 Raidabenden am Zeitlimit und nahmen an der Comunity gar nicht mehr Teil (während des Raids für Raidfremde nicht zugänglich und ansonten nicht im Spiel).

ABER wie schon in einem vorherigen Beitrag gesagt, eine gleichwertige Entwicklung hab ich in DAoC auch gehabt ! Dort haben sich die Teilnehmer der Stammgruppen aus der Comunity ausgeklinkt, waren aber mit ihrer Performance immer, meist störend präsent. Deshalb ist dieser Wandel wohl eher ein allgemeines Problem aller MMO und WoW muß nur aufgrund der Masse an Spielern als Sündenbock herhalten. Eben so, als ob "Perfektionierung der Ausrüstung, Skills und Buffs" in einem MMO der Startschuß für ausufernde unangenehme Handlungs- und Umgangsform is. In Wirklichkeit fängt das früher an. Z.B. mit Kleinigkeiten wie andere Quest- und Levelgeschwindigkeit von Leuten mit mehr Chars gegenüber Neuen, bei denen die Neuen nicht wahrgenommen werden, weil für die eigene Spiellaune(-geschwindigkeit) nicht passend.


----------



## Lintflas (23. Januar 2010)

Tendenziell kann ich dem TE auf jeden Fall recht geben.

Ich spiele LOTRO seit der Beta und WoW seit Classic und schaue alle paar Monate immer wieder mal in LOTRO rein. Im letzten Jahr ist mir auch zunehmend aufgefallen, 
dass der Umgangston in LOTRO schlechter geworden ist. Auf Belegaer gibt es mittlerweile auch eine Menge Deppen. Ansonsten ist die Community aber immer noch um ein vielfaches
entspannter und geistreicher als die in WoW. 

Aber wir sind ja auch selbst schuld. Wer auf Niveau, Freundlichkeit und Hilfsbereitschaft steht, der sollte halt Everquest2 oder Vanguard zocken. Dort zählt noch das "Miteinander"
und nicht das "Gegeneinander" 


MfG


----------

